# Muss ich mir darüber Sorgen machen?



## Fischkopp57 (26. Okt. 2009)

Mein Mini-Teich mit 6 qm ist vor 4 Wochen fertig geworden. Dazu habe ich ein paar typische Anfängerfragen:

1. Ich wollte mit dem Teichgrund (feiner Teichkies) bis zum Frühjahr warten und habe jetzt aber einen grünlichen schmierigen Belag auf der Folie. Das Wasser bleibt aber klar. Natürlicher Prozess oder muss ich was unternehmen?

2. Ist es notwendig Filter und Pumpe ständig durchlaufen zu lassen (auch im Winterhalbjahr? Wie viel Filterung braucht so´n Tümpel mit 3500 L?

Die im letzten Moment (Ende Sept.) eingebrachten Teichpflänzchen sehen ziemlich gammelig aus, braun, weich und matschig. Sind die hinüber oder kommen die im Frühjahr wieder?


----------



## Bebel (26. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Muss ich mir darüber Sorgen machen?*

Hallo Wolfgang

Warum willst Du mit dem Kies bis nächstes Jahr warten?
Wenn Du den jetzt in den Teich kippst hat der "Dreck" Zeit sich zu setzen und die Teichflora und -Fauna hat auch schon Gelegenheit sich zu entwicken.

Filter/Pumpe würde ich über den Winter ausstellen - zumal ja auch keine Fische im Teich sind.

Viele Teichpflanzen sterben im Winter in den oberirdischen Teilen ab, genauso wie die Pflanzen an Land und treiben im Frühjahr wieder aus.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Fischkopp57 (26. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Muss ich mir darüber Sorgen machen?*

Danke für die prompte Antwort! Werde deinen Rat beherzigen, klingt ja auch irgendwie logisch... ;-)
Filterpumpe ausstellen, ok aber auch rausnehmen oder einfach drin stehen lassen?


----------



## Digicat (26. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Muss ich mir darüber Sorgen machen?*

Servus Wolfgang

Herzlich Willkommen

Warum du Pumpe und Filter jetzt schon in Betrieb genommen hast  ...

Noch nicht nötig ... kannst ruhig aus machen ... 
oder hast da einen Bachlauf daran gekoppelt 

Sonst erst im Frühjahr an machen ... aber gut ein Monat bevor du die Fische einsetzen willst  ... Stichwort Nitritpeak ... 

Und das mit den Pflanzen ist durch aus normal ... die gehen jetzt in die Winterruhe ... kannst nur hoffen das sie im Frühjahr wieder durchstarten ... sonst mußt halt neue besorgen ... war doch schon fast zu spät ... 

Ja, so sind wir halt in unserer Familie "Hobby-Gartenteichforum" ... helfen rasch und Kompetent ... und ohne "von Oben herab" ... weist schon wie ich meine ...


----------



## Bebel (26. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Muss ich mir darüber Sorgen machen?*

Hallo Wolfgang

Habe gerade in Deinem Profil gelesen, dass Dein Teich nur 60 cm Tiefe hat. Die Pumpe würde ich bei dieser Tiefe lieber raus nehmen - wenn es wieder so einen Winter gibt wie letztes Jahr könnte der Frost ihr schaden.

Das mit den Fischen (gelesen in "Aller Anfang ist schwer") solltest Du bei der geringen Tiefe noch mal überdenken, auch wenn Dein Teich sehr nah am Haus ist, könnte er in einem harten Winter doch durchfrieren.

LG Bebel


----------



## Fischkopp57 (26. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Muss ich mir darüber Sorgen machen?*

Nochmals danke, erkenne gerade, das ich vielleicht doch mal vor Teichbau-Beginn mal auf Forensuche hätte gehen sollen *gg*

Überlege ernsthaft, den ganzen Kram nochmal zu entfernen und etwas tiefer zu gehen. Sollte ja eigentlich auch nur ein Entspannungs-Biotop werden mit indirekter Beleuchtung, so neben der Terasse. Übrigens ein paar Fotos gibt´s in meiner Galerie.


----------



## Bebel (27. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Muss ich mir darüber Sorgen machen?*

Hallo Wolfgang

Laß mal den Kopf nicht hängen.

Der Teich ist doch sehr hübsch geworden, es dauert halt ein bischen bis der richtig bewachsen ist - und Fische haben heißt auch - Verantwortung - und damit geht der Streß erst richtig los. (Habe schon so manches Mal gedacht, wie schön es wäre ein Biotop ohne Fische zu haben, das hätte mir so manche schlaflose Nacht erspart)

Also Überleg dir gut ob Dir der Teich, so wie er ist, vielleicht doch reicht.

__ Frösche, __ Molche, __ Libellen usw. mögen auch  flache Teiche sehr gerne. Auch Pflanzen gibt es jede Menge für flacheres Wasser.
Und eine Ufermatte hilft die Folie zu überdecken (die kanst Du ja z.B. mit __ Moos überwachsen lassen - sieht auch sehr hübsch aus).

LG Bebel


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Muss ich mir darüber Sorgen machen?*

Hallo Wolfgang,
auch von mir ein Willkommen unter den Teichianern...  .
Dein Teich sieht doch richtig gut aus, und passt in die Ecke zwischen Haus und Terasse...
Also laß' die Pflanzen erst mal 1...2 Jahre wachsen. Um ein paar cm mehr Tiefe oder eine alternative Randgestaltung (Ufermatte) würde ich mir jetzt keine Sorgen machen.
Nach 3 jahren und später werden die Pflanzen aus dem Teich und von außen durch den Rand wachsen wollen, und die Kapillarsperre überwinden. Ich denke, bis dahin weißt Du, ob die Teichgröße reicht, oder ob Du "Blut geleckt" hast ...


----------



## Fischkopp57 (3. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Muss ich mir darüber Sorgen machen?*

Na, dass ist ja ´ne Menge Input und gute Ratschläge, danke dafür! ;-)
Zugegeben, wirklich große Sorgen mach ich mir über die Teichaktion nicht, aber wenn man sowas anfängt, sollte es schon ein bisschen Hand und Fuß haben. Eingeschränkt wird die Aktion, dadurch, das ich nur zur Miete wohne und auf Nachbarn und Vermieter Rücksicht nehmen muss. Mein finanzieller Spielraum als Frührentner macht es auch nicht einfacher, aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nix... ;-)
Bin als Cuxhavener "Fischkopp" halt auch sehr natur- sprich dem Wasser verbunden, schaff´ich mir halt meine kleine "Nordsee" im Garten *gg*

Zum Thema Fische dachte ich eigentlich auch nur an ein paar (3-4) kleine Goldfische oder habt ihr aus eurer Erfahrung bessere Vorschläge??

Meine bisherigen Fischerfahrungen beschränken sich seit 20 Jahren mehr auf´s Angeln und Essen ;-)


----------



## Bebel (3. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Muss ich mir darüber Sorgen machen?*

Hallo Wolfgang

Meine Erfahrung mit Goldfischen:  Aus 3-4 kleinen Goldfischen werden ganz schnell 3-4 große Goldfische mit gaaaanz vielen kleinen Goldfischen.

Man betet täglich, dass der __ Reiher mal vorbei schaut - der dann jedoch einfach nicht kommen will oder *leider* nur Appetit auf die großen Exemplare hat.:?

Das mit den Fischen ist halt so eine Sache - einerseits ist es schön immer Leben im Teich zu haben, andererseits fangen mit den Fischen die Sorgen an. 

Das Thema "Wasserwerte" kann einen den Schlaf kosten. Obwohl bei einem kleinen Teich lassen sich die Wassserwerte vielleicht auch einfacher regulieren - geraten aber auch leichter aus dem Gleichgewicht?

Überleg es Dir gut.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## hotte2 (25. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Muss ich mir darüber Sorgen machen?*

Hi Fischkopp,

schön das du jetzt auch einen Teich hast - klein fängt man eben an!

Das die Folie ansetzt ist ganz normal, daran hilft auch nicht der vermehrte Einsatz einer Pumpe. Noch eine Faustregel zur erforderlichen Pumpleistung: Diese sollte so stark sein, dass der gesamte Teichinhalt innerhalb von 2 Std. umwälzt wird.

Gruß
hotte2


----------



## Fischkopp57 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Muss ich mir darüber Sorgen machen?*

Hallo zusammen,
nach der Winterpause möchte ich meine "Anfänger-Thema noch mal aufgreifen. 
Habe nach der Winterpause die Filterpumpe wieder eingesetzt, den freiliegenden Folienrand mit Böschungsmatten abgedeckt, Teichkies als __ Bodendecker eingebracht. Einem evtl. Fischbesatz stand ich ja noch skeptisch und unentschlossen gegenüber, aber da stand plötzlich mein Nachbar von nebenan im Garten und hatte einen Beutel Fische in der Hand. Da hat sich wohl meine EDV-Hilfe bezahlt gemacht 
Jetzt tobt da eine recht lebhafte Rasselbande von 10 Goldfischen, 1 __ Gründling, 1 __ Karausche durch den Teich. Bin gespannt, was sich da so entwickelt. Ein alter Tonkrug dient der Dekoration und Deckung für die Fische. Auch die Teichpflanzen haben den Winter gut überstanden und treiben fleißig aus. Anfangs war ich etwas ängstlich, was den Verdunstungsprozess und Wassertrübung anging, aber da habe ich schon die dazu passenden Beiträge gefunden, die zu meiner Beruhigung beitrugen. Wohl alles im grünen Bereich. 
Jedenfalls genieße ich den fertigen Mini-Teich und kann schon entspannt dem bunten Treiben der Fische zuschauen.


----------



## Christine (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Muss ich mir darüber Sorgen machen?*

Hi,

das ist aber ein netter Nachbar  Bei 60 cm Teichtiefe solltest Du schon mal in Ruhe überlegen, was Du im Winter mit den Burschis machst.


----------



## Fischkopp57 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Muss ich mir darüber Sorgen machen?*

So, jetzt habe ich doch noch eine Frage, habe bezüglich der Wassereintrübung ja schon etliches über die möglichen Ursachen gelesen. 
Nach dem Einbringen der Ufermatten und dem Teichkies hatte ich auch das Wasser komplett erneuert. Das Ergebnis sieht man auf den Bildern im vorigen Beitrag. Da es in den letzten 10 Tagen einige Male kräftig geregnet hatte, bekam ich den Eindruck, das sich die Trübung rapide verstärkte.

Zusammenfassung möglicher Ursachen der Trübung:
Starke Regenfälle
Fischfutter und Kot
(Leider) den Kies vorher nicht gewaschen
Windige Ecke, bringt Schmutz mit ein

Hier mal ein Bild, wie es jetzt, nach 10 Tagen aussieht. Ist das noch als normal anzusehen oder muss ich was dagegen unternehmen? Wenn ja, was gäbe es für Maßnahmen?
NS: Habe mal ein großes Glas Wasser abgeschöpft, das sieht eigentlich sehr klar aus...


----------



## Christine (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Muss ich mir darüber Sorgen machen?*

Hallo Fischkopp,

einfach die Füsse still halten, die Fisch weniger füttern und einen anständigen Wassertest kaufen. 

Wenn Du das Wasser erst vor kurzem getauscht hast, fängt Dein Teich bei Null wieder an. Dazu kommen die Fische, die ja nicht nur fressen sondern auch sch.... 

Also achte auf den Nitritpeak. 

Ausserdem finde ich Deinen Teich extrem spärlich bepflanzt. Und wie schon gesagt, eigentlich für Fische viel zu flach. Als Ausgleich dafür hast Du jede Menge Steine und wenig Schatten. Wenn wir denn endlich Sommer bekommen, tun mir die Fische jetzt schon leid. 

Aber noch hast Du Zeit, den einen oder anderen Fehler zu beheben. Hast Du eigentlich inzwischen einen anständigen Filter?

Wie hast Du eigentlich die 3.000 Liter ermittelt? Mit der Wasseruhr oder gerechnet?


----------



## Fischkopp57 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Muss ich mir darüber Sorgen machen?*

Hallo Blumenelse,
also wenn man deinen Beitrag 2x liest, klingt schon sehr viel Sarkasmus heraus, nach deiner Ansicht habe ich ja wohl alles falsch gemacht und mich wohl falsch beraten lassen ;-)
> "spärlich bepflanzt": 12 Pflanzen auf 4 qm sollten wohl erstmal ausreichen. 
> "für Fische zu flach": man sagte mir 60-80 cm sind ausreichend und die Hälfte des Teiches hat 60 cm die andere Hälfte 25-40 cm. 
> "wenig Schatten": das erledigt sich, wenn ich die Markise ausfahre.
> "anständiger Filter": was bitte ist bei dir ein anständiger Filter? Ich habe eine Heißner Teichfilter-Pumpe mit 1800l/h. Fachberater im Gartencenter sagte mir, das sei ausreichend.
> "3000 L": Als ich mich hier angemeldet habe, sollte der Teich deutlich größer und tiefer werden, deshalb die 3000 l. Beim letzten Wassertausch hatte ich 2130 auf der Uhr.

Gruß Fischkopp (in tiefer Depression) ;-)


----------



## Plätscher (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Muss ich mir darüber Sorgen machen?*



Fischkopp57 schrieb:


> > "für Fische zu flach": man sagte mir 60-80 cm sind ausreichend und die Hälfte des Teiches hat 60 cm die andere Hälfte 25-40 cm.
> 
> > "anständiger Filter": was bitte ist bei dir ein anständiger Filter? Ich habe eine Heißner Teichfilter-Pumpe mit 1800l/h. Fachberater im Gartencenter sagte mir, das sei ausreichend.
> > "3000 L": Als ich mich hier angemeldet habe, sollte der Teich deutlich größer und tiefer werden, deshalb die 3000 l. Beim letzten Wassertausch hatte ich 2130 auf der Uhr.



Hallo,

Zur Teichtiefe, da hast du wohl jemanden gefragt der keine Ahnung hat und davon auch sehr viel. Früher ging man von einer mindest Tiefe von 80cm aus heute weiß man das es mind. 1m sein muß um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein. (Außnahmen bestätigen die Regel  ).

Zu deiner Pumpe, die filtert rein garnichts, das Schaumstoff Dingens in der Pumpe hat nur die Funktion zu verhindern das Partikel in die Pumpe geraten, damit sie nicht verstopft od. gar kaputt geht. 

So wie ich es sehe bleibt dir nur übrig die Fische abzugeben wenn du einen schönen Teich haben willst. Glaube nicht das ein Fischloser Teich langweilig ist, du wirst dich wundern wieviel Leben da einzieht das bei Fischbesatz keine Chance hat. Kannst dir ja mal Fotos bei den Miniteichlern ansehen.

Wenn es Fische sein müssen, dann bleibt dir nur übrig den Teich tiefer und größer zu machen. 

Empfehlenswert sind auch die Fachbeiträge, schau sie dir mal an.

So, und jetzt Kopf hoch, zur Depression besteht kein anlaß das schaffst du schon.


----------



## Majaberlin (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Muss ich mir darüber Sorgen machen?*

Hallo Fischkopp (hast du vielleicht einen netteren Vornamen ? ),

genauso wie du haben wir auch mal angefangen, das ist inzwischen 30 Jahre und mindestens 6 Teiche her . Aus den wenigen Goldfischen sind ganz viele geworden, wodurch das Wasser auch ständig trüb war, denn die Goldis gründeln ganz schön . Durch den hohen Nährstoffgehalt bildeten sich wie bei dir schnell Algen. Auch unser Teich war zu flach, im Sommer schnappten die Fische nach Luft  und im Winter ist der Teich dann bis auf einige Zentimeter am Teichboden zugefroren, was die Fische dann nicht überlebt haben. Bei unseren jetzt doch recht harten Wintern könnte das bei dir auch leicht passieren.
Wir haben dann - solange wir diesen relativ kleinen und flachen Teich hatten - komplett auf Fische verzichtet und hatten doch jede Menge Leben im Teich, ja ich möchte fast sagen mehr, als mit den Fischen.
Deshalb würde auch ich dir raten, auf Fische zu verzichten und deinen  wirklich hübschen Teich einfach so zu genießen! Es werden jede Menge anderer Lebewesen dort ihren Lebensraum finden, sodass du die Fische sicher nicht vermissen wirst! Und auch keine schlaflosen Nächte haben wirst im Winter .


----------



## Christine (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Muss ich mir darüber Sorgen machen?*

Hallo Fischkopp,

in eine tiefe Depression wollte ich Dich nicht stürzen, sondern eher wachrütteln. Das meiste hat Jürgen ja schon erläutert.

Ergänzung zur Bepflanzung: Faustformel für eine "anständige" Bepflanzung: 4 - 5 Pflanzen je Meter Uferlänge. Seerosen zählen nicht. Wenn Dein Teich ca. 2 x 2 m ist, wären das 8 m Ufer = 32 bis 40 Pflanzen.


----------



## Fischkopp57 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Muss ich mir darüber Sorgen machen?*

So, muss doch nochmal meinen (hocherfreuten) Senf abgeben ;-)

Die Sorgen über die Starke Eintrübung sind jetzt nach nicht mal 3 Wochen, incl. Erweiterung des Pflanzensortiments (42), der Erleichterung gewichen. In den letzten Tagen hat konnte ich plötzlich wieder jeden einzelnen Kiesel am Boden zählen, so klar ist das Wasser geworden.
Die Pflanzen sprießen bei der Witterung gewaltig, die Fische putzmunter...

Ein bisschen nervig ist die leidige Tatsache, das ich aufgrund der Verdunstung durch die Ufermatten, so 1x die Woche etwas Wasser nachfüllen muss, so etwa 60 Liter. Cest la vie ;-)

Dann werde ich wohl als nächstes meinen künstlichen Wasserfall MArke Eigenbau angehen...


----------

